# Faun legs WIP



## Urbanwolf (May 24, 2011)

I'm currently working on some faun legs but before i glue the foam on. (sewing just doesn't work with the stretchy pants and keeps coming undone) how wide should the foam be for the upper part of the digitigrade legs? currently its 2 inches wide but i was wondering if i should double it to four?

Edit: WIP picture  http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5805177/
Edit: I didn't feel like making a new post. Anyways new update on the picture. annnd i still have no idea how to embed a picture. It never works for me. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5811080/


----------



## Glitch (May 30, 2011)

Second photo is better.  Just curious: what tutorial are you following, if any?

I use Matrices' digitigrade tut and my legs turned out quite well.


----------



## Urbanwolf (May 31, 2011)

Glitch said:


> Second photo is better.  Just curious: what tutorial are you following, if any?
> 
> I use Matrices' digitigrade tut and my legs turned out quite well.


 
I'm not using any tutorial. More or less i'm looking at wip pictures and asking people how they made their digitigrade legs. also some of those people drew some redlines around my photos to help me. I looked at matrices but it looked...complicated. 

newest photo. the hoof..needs to be re-done with clay. foam bits are too hard to work with

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5817612


----------

